
Paseto Is a Secure Alternative to the JOSE Standards (JWT, Etc.) - CiPHPerCoder
https://paragonie.com/blog/2018/03/paseto-platform-agnostic-security-tokens-is-secure-alternative-jose-standards-jwt-etc
======
joshka
Lobste.rs discussion:
[https://lobste.rs/s/lifhf7/paseto_is_secure_alternative_jose](https://lobste.rs/s/lifhf7/paseto_is_secure_alternative_jose)

